# Caractère spéciaux AppleScript



## Vinche (12 Janvier 2003)

Salut
  je voudrais envoyer une commande par "do shell script" qui contient des slashs (/) style: "sed 's/an\//on/' ~/MonFichier &gt; ~/MonFichier2".
  Le problème c'est que la présence du backslash (\) empêche la vérification du script (et le lancement): " ?"? attendu mais unknown token trouvé".
  Quelqu'un sait comment palier à ce problème?
  J'ai pensé à faire un script unix et de le lancer directement depuis AppleScript, mais le problème c'est que je ne comprend pas ce que je dis. Si quelqu'un peux m'exliquer les script Unix.
Merci d'avance


----------

